# Mass compliant?



## Redneck Hippie (Aug 13, 2009)

I've had a second home in the North Woods of NH for 40 years. I own several non-compliant guns, bought in NH, that I have never brought to MA. I'm thinking of selling the place. I've had a Class A LTC (or its ancient equivalent) since 1976.
Can I bring my non-compliant guns into MA if I sell my vacation home?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Call a gun lawyer. Try Jason A Guida. Its not free, but good advice usually isn't.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm "pretty sure" the answer is yes. The list only relates to what a dealer can sell.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

define non compliant 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck Hippie (Aug 13, 2009)

"Assault weapon", otherwise known as a rifle.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

definitely tricky. im not so sure you're good to go. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

You can bring in any handgun (provided it doesn't violate the AWB) if you move into the state. If your primary residence is MA, and you own the guns in NH, I'm not sure if you're covered. Cops are not the ones to consult for gun law advice in MA. Full comprehension of gun laws in this state require a PhD in crazy. Talk to a FIREARM SPECIFIC lawyer.


----------



## Redneck Hippie (Aug 13, 2009)

I'll do that.
Thanks for the prompt, informative answers.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

The fact that the average Massachusetts police officer (myself included) is confused by our ridiculous gun laws that only affect law-abiding citizens, speaks volumes.


----------



## Redneck Hippie (Aug 13, 2009)

I have 2 choices: 
Ignore the law and take my chances or,
Remain a law-abiding citizen and jump through hoops.

How high?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Does it have evil features? Was it produced before 1994, the year the assault weapons ban came into effect? Yes= good to go as it's pre ban. No=go to next question. Does it have a flash suppressor, collapsible stock, bayonet lug? If yes, loose the suppressor, get a compensator/brake. Have it pinned by a gunsmith. Same with a collapsible stock, have it pinned or replace with fixed stock. Lose the bayonet lug. Then I'm nearly positive you're GTG. As long as you were licensed, that's as far as I (personally) would go in examining your weapon. But I'm only one guy, and your mileage will vary.


----------



## Redneck Hippie (Aug 13, 2009)

This is my rifle, there are many like it.....So
If I sell the house I'll sell the rifle and have fun shopping for a replacement. I bet I can get a good buck for it and buy another one that works just as well for everything I ever do with it (I'll really miss the bayonet lug though).
If you guys are uneasy about the idea, I don't want to go there; someone else can fight that fight. Once again, thanks for the help.


----------



## Redneck Hippie (Aug 13, 2009)

It's not like I'm defenseless, or the rifle saved my life, blah blah blah.
It just gets tiresome. When I got my first permit, I was required to be checked out on the local department's range. Then they gave me a permit and never bothered me again, other than renewals. I thought that was reasonable, considering I was going to carry a gun in their neighborhood.
Nowadays I just jump through the hoops to stay just as legal as I was in 1976.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Why not stay in NH. It's BETTER


----------

